# Spokane RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open began with an in-line triple with two retired in a field of sage with meadows and water patches a rocky ledges. First was the long bird on the right thrown left to right into some brush. Second down was the middle bird also thrown left to right from a rise down to the base of a tree. On the left was the flyer shot left to right into fairly thick sage. There were only a few really good jobs on this set of marks. All three marks caused problems for various dogs. Some hunted forever on the flyer. Some overran the middle bird or hunted the rise above it where the gunner was standing. The long bird had the most variation. Some took a set of tracks that led off the the right and either bent left and recovered or ended up crossing the water and hunting out of the area. Some were able to recover from there, others not. Some took a good initial line but were pulled left by the scent from the middle bird which the wind blew toward the line to the long one and started their hunt early and continued hunting left for awhile. Others took off on a line close to the middle bird and went deep and out of sight before eventually working their way back to the bird. Most of the dogs did get all three birds one way or the other. However, in general, those that hunted deep and out of sight and those with two long hunts were dropped.

Callbacks the the second series (26 dogs): 

3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 19, 21, 23, 26, 28, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 43, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52

The land blind as initially set was across the line to the long mark through varying cover to a rocky ledge with a visible gunner and dry pop on the right. There was water on the left in the distance and heavy cover on the right with trees. The first test dog was drawn strongly to the right and disappeared into heavy cover and had to be helped by the blind planter. The gunner and dry pop were eliminated and a second test dog tried. That dog could not be handled past the heavy cover, again being drawn to the right, and was picked up. The wind was blowing left to right which also pushed the dogs toward the heavy cover. I watched four running dogs before leaving the grounds. Two did well while two did not. I will try to find out the callbacks from this series and also get some information about the Qual which was in its ourth series when I left.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd series: 17 dogs
5 (Storm), 7 (Mozart), 9 (Odin), 10 (Stella), 15 (Boss), 19 (Ringo), 21 (Yancy), 26 (Budo), 30 (Chip), 32 (Jackie), 34 (Ivy), 37 (Sweetie), 38 (Sophie), 43 (Dutch), 45 (Coal), 48 (Allie), 49 (Nick). 
Water blind will be in the same area as the first two series.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Open callbacks to 3rd series: 17 dogs
> 5 (Storm), 7 (Mozart), 9 (Odin), 10 (Stella), 15 (Boss), 19 (Ringo), 21 (Yancy), 26 (Budo), 30 (Chip), 32 (Jackie), 34 (Ivy), 37 (Sweetie), 38 (Sophie), 43 (Dutch), 45 (Coal), 48 (Allie), 49 (Nick).
> Water blind will be in the same area as the first two series.


Wow Kareen, you have really outdone yourself with all the callbacks lately. I don't have a dog running this trial but I still sure do appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Wow Kareen, you have really outdone yourself with all the callbacks lately. I don't have a dog running this trial but I still sure do appreciate your time and effort!


Thanks, I saw Judy leave before the judges had the callbacks so I went ahead and posted them. Judy does a great job with the description of the tests and I wanted to help out when I can. 

I went to a couple of trials lately and had a hard time finding out the callbacks at the end of the day. 'Event information' is a great tool for a trial club and I would like to help make it useful.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Kareen for the callbacks and names. I see youa nd many other friends are back. Good luck to all.
Marie A


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Callbacks to the 4th series in the Open: 7 dogs
5 (Storm), 7 (Mozart), 15 (Boss), 19 (Ringo), 21 (Yancy), 43 (Dutch), 49 (Nick)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

I heard the Qualifying results from yesterday. Congratulations!!
1st #22 Tuffy/Jim Gonia 
2nd #18 Riot/Jim Gonia
3rd #13 Mako/Dan Coleman
4th #7 Shiner/Elaine Brock
RJ #20 Runner/ Pat Little
Jams:
#4 Teek/Jean Grammer
#11 Fletch/Cynthia Tallman
#16 Chase/Larry Calvert


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Tuffy on winning the Qualifying.
Way to go buddy!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results! Congratulations to everyone!!

1st - #21 Yancy/ Eric Fangsrud
2nd- #43 Dutch/ Eric Fangsrud. (new FC)!!
3rd-#19 Ringo/ Jim Gonia
4th -#49 Nick/Tom Hartl
RJ - #15 Boss/Jim Gonia
Jam: #7 Mozart/Marilyn Dahlheim


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Eric and Yancy onthe Opend win
Huge Congratulations Jerry, Eric and Dutch on the second and FC in the Open


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats to Eric


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series: 36 dogs
1,2,3,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,21,22,23,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,36,38,39,40,43,44,46,48,49,50,52,53

Rotation is: 1-27-14-40

They will run the Land blind this afternoon in the same area as the land marks.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Amateur callbacks to 2nd series: 36 dogs
> 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,21,22,23,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,36,38,39,40,43,44,46,48,49,50,52,53
> 
> Rotation is: 1-27-14-40
> ...


Two more dogs were added for a total of 38 dogs: #9 and #32


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Janet. Need a blue. Ringo's must be running well to be in it week after week. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Starts with #15 at 8:00am. Enter through the Green gate and go to the hour glass pond for the water series.
Amateur callbacks: 29 dogs
1(Nora), 2(Alli), 3(Boss), 5(Mako), 6(Trek), 7(Gus), 11(Tacker), 12(Caesar), 13(Miles), 15(Tee), 16(Trip), 21(Jackie), 22(Windy), 23(Echo), 26(Ivy), 27(Emmitt McKnight), 28(Chip), 29(Emmitt Tallman), 32(Kara), 33(Budo), 34(Alex), 36(Chip), 39(Mozart), 40(Nick), 44(Biscuit), 46(Skatch), 49(Margo), 50(Gunner), 53(Clutch).


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby callbacks: 
All dogs were called back to the 2nd series and then again to the 3rd series. I heard this from a reliable source (the judges).


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Kareen has an I-Pad and can provide the callbacks on a more timely basis than I can so I do appreciate her posting them - especially adding the names. We agreed that I should provide a little description of the Amateur. 

It started with a difficult situation when the judges apparently had to set up a new set of land marks when they discovered the Open in conflict with where they wanted to set up. The initial test was a triple with an out of order flyer and the middle bird retired. They ran five dogs and then decided to scrap the test. Apparently it was too easy with the wind giving the long bird away. So they set up a new test which I believe was in the area they had originally planned to use which was a relatively level, open field with scattered strips of sage and tall grass and a few trees. The new test was a triple with two retired. The first bird down was the longer mark on the right thrown right to left toward some brush at the base of a tree. Second down was on the left thrown left to right into a row of sage. The flyer was in the center and shorter than the other two marks shot right to left. There were patches of cover on line to some of the marks which threw the dogs offline. The test resulted in a few pickups, but most of the dogs got the birds although some overran the two outside marks and had some hunting to do. Of the 51 that started the series, 38 were called back.

The initial line on the land blind ran through a row of sage followed very quickly by a row of tall grass forming a sort of point, then past a gunner in white coat sitting in the field on the right, on to the left of a lone bush, into a dip where the dog disappeared briefly, and on out to a bush. Some handlers struggled to get their dogs through the second point of cover, some dogs sat on a whistle out of sight in the dip and needed a verbal to get moving, others overshot the blind and had a hard time at the very end. So all three parts of the blind played a role in the outcome. 29 were called back to the water blind tomorrow. Kareen has provided the call backs and the time and location.

Thanks, Kareen, for your help with the reporting.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

*2 new FC's*

Congratulations Eric.
That is two new FC's this season. 
Yeah Yancy and Dutch


Judy Myers said:


> Kareen has an I-Pad and can provide the callbacks on a more timely basis than I can so I do appreciate her posting them - especially adding the names. We agreed that I should provide a little description of the Amateur.
> 
> It started with a difficult situation when the judges apparently had to set up a new set of land marks when they discovered the Open in conflict with where they wanted to set up. The initial test was a triple with an out of order flyer and the middle bird retired. They ran five dogs and then decided to scrap the test. Apparently it was too easy with the wind giving the long bird away. So they set up a new test which I believe was in the area they had originally planned to use which was a relatively level, open field with scattered strips of sage and tall grass and a few trees. The new test was a triple with two retired.  The first bird down was the longer mark on the right thrown right to left toward some brush at the base of a tree. Second down was on the left thrown left to right into a row of sage. The flyer was in the center and shorter than the other two marks shot right to left. There were patches of cover on line to some of the marks which threw the dogs offline. The test resulted in a few pickups, but most of the dogs got the birds although some overran the two outside marks and had some hunting to do. Of the 51 that started the series, 38 were called back.
> 
> ...


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur call backs to 4th series:
1(Nora), 7 (Gus), 11 (Tacker), 15 (Tee), 22 (Windy), 23 (Echo), 27 (Emmitt McKnight)), 39 (Mozart), 44 (Biscuit).

#44 starts the 4th series. Good luck everyone!

We have a long trip home so we are leaving. I will try to get the results from someone and post them.
I have also asked for Derby callbacks and results. Hopefully, Judy or I will post them, too.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results! Congratulations!
1st #8 Dottie/Andy Kahn
2nd #1 Miko/Jim Garrison
3rd #9 Charlie/Mark Buckmaster
4th #4 Barbie/Ann Rauff
RJ #17 Blue/Andy Kahn 
Jam:
#12 Castle/Leigh or Richard Larsen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim Garrison and Miko for their 2nd in the Derby. What a great girl she is!

Proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Shon Garrison & Miko, a smooth team. Way to go girls!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats to all the placements already announced! ANYONE know the Amateur final results?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Kareen. I got the Derby results but you beat me to it. Dan says the results will be posted on Entry Express as soon as he gets home, but I will fill you in on the Am just in case. 

Of the 29 dogs that went into the 3rd series, they brought the 9 dogs mentioned by Kareen back after the water blind (very difficult with two fat points to cross and a long swim at the end). The final series was a triple with two retired. Long bird down first thrown left to right from a stand of tules to the edge of the water. Middle bird down second thrown left to right from in front of a mound of brush angled back to the side of it. The flyer was on the left and down last, also shot left to right. There was essentially a cheating flyer and then two down the shore. The mound where the middle bird was thrown was the center one of three similar mounds in a row. These mounds tended to confuse the dogs as to which gap between the mounds the bird fell. Also, those that overran the middle bird when the wind was coming from the water, winded the long bird and picked it up first. So there was a variety of work and a few handles but all dogs got the birds one way or the other.

Amateur Results:

1st - Echo - Carey
2nd - Nora - Brown
3rd - Emmitt - McKnight
4th - Tee - Grammer
RJ - Windy - Crabb
JAM's - Gus (Robinson), Tacker (McFarland), Mozart (Dahlheim), Biscuit (McKnight)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good going Emmitt & Biscuit. I suppose I should say congrats to BK 1 or BK 2 (Kinda hard keeping up with all of that.) AKA Mr. Bill.

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

YES! Thank you Judy for posting results. Congrats to everyone who finished but especially Jean and Tee for breaking into the all-age with some color to show for it! Woohoo! Tee is Jean's first trial dog and just three years old. I guess you are officially out of the Q, Jean. What a shame.  And of course congrats to one of my other favorite people John Robinson for finishing with Gus.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Big congrats to the golden (or rather red) team! Jean and John! Hope to see you all in the NW for the summer trials!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks, Kareen. I got the Derby results but you beat me to it. Dan says the results will be posted on Entry Express as soon as he gets home, but I will fill you in on the Am just in case.
> 
> Of the 29 dogs that went into the 3rd series, they brought the 9 dogs mentioned by Kareen back after the water blind (very difficult with two fat points to cross and a long swim at the end). The final series was a triple with two retired. Long bird down first thrown left to right from a stand of tules to the edge of the water. Middle bird down second thrown left to right from in front of a mound of brush angled back to the side of it. The flyer was on the left and down last, also shot left to right. There was essentially a cheating flyer and then two down the shore. The mound where the middle bird was thrown was the center one of three similar mounds in a row. These mounds tended to confuse the dogs as to which gap between the mounds the bird fell. Also, those that overran the middle bird when the wind was coming from the water, winded the long bird and picked it up first. So there was a variety of work and a few handles but all dogs got the birds one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judy! I couldn't find anyone (by phone) to find out the results. I was ancious to hear them. Congratultions to all the the dogs and handlers who finished!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks, Kareen. I got the Derby results but you beat me to it. Dan says the results will be posted on Entry Express as soon as he gets home, but I will fill you in on the Am just in case.
> 
> Of the 29 dogs that went into the 3rd series, they brought the 9 dogs mentioned by Kareen back after the water blind (very difficult with two fat points to cross and a long swim at the end). The final series was a triple with two retired. Long bird down first thrown left to right from a stand of tules to the edge of the water. Middle bird down second thrown left to right from in front of a mound of brush angled back to the side of it. The flyer was on the left and down last, also shot left to right. There was essentially a cheating flyer and then two down the shore. The mound where the middle bird was thrown was the center one of three similar mounds in a row. These mounds tended to confuse the dogs as to which gap between the mounds the bird fell. Also, those that overran the middle bird when the wind was coming from the water, winded the long bird and picked it up first. So there was a variety of work and a few handles but all dogs got the birds one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judy! I couldn't find anyone (by phone) to find out the results. I was anxious to hear them. Congratultions to all the the dogs and handlers who finished!


----------

